# Obama Card Crusher :D



## RCTFORME (May 1, 2011)

I lolled :3


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2011)

1. Wrong forum
2. Needs moar content.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 1, 2011)

wut


----------



## LizardKing (May 1, 2011)

Maybe thread-making just isn't for you.


----------



## Cain (May 1, 2011)

I... Wha.....


----------



## Glitch (May 1, 2011)

And this is...??


----------



## Cain (May 1, 2011)

Glitch said:


> And this is...??


 
Pointlessness and stupidity all shoved into 2 words and a link.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 1, 2011)

I... kind of lol'd, I guess.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 1, 2011)

Utterly fucking useless.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 1, 2011)

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/DarthWiki/Ptitlew9bltta3dv6n


----------



## Xenke (May 1, 2011)

Well, this was about what I was expecting.


----------



## ArielMT (May 1, 2011)

Moved from OT, which was clearly the wrong forum for this, but I don't know that I would've approved it even if it was posted here on Lynx Plox, the right forum for this.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 1, 2011)

VIP Threads.


----------



## Azure (May 1, 2011)

fuck that


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 2, 2011)

Azure said:


> fuck that


 
"Apology accepted."


----------

